# Taps & Dies, Router Jig



## custard (11 May 2009)

I'd like to build a couple of jigs for my routers that involve replacement router rods with a threaded section about 30mm long on both ends. My routers both take 8mm diameter rods, and I see Tilgear sell 8mm silver steel rods with bevelled ends that are just the length I need

Here's my question, is it practical to cut a thread by hand on these rods, and if so what size thread would be easiest to cut on an 8mm diameter rod, it could be metric or imperial?


----------



## Peter T (11 May 2009)

M8 x 1.25 sounds like the obvious one.

To cut the thread you will need an M8 die plus a die holder. You can the lot from somewhere like Axminster for a tenner.


----------



## lurker (11 May 2009)

I used Screw fix threaded rod
couple of quid for a pack of 10

Down side is adjustment is not smooth running :lol: 
Upside: cheap easy & very adaptable


----------



## custard (11 May 2009)

Thanks for the answers, much appreciated.


----------

